# Mute Swan



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Got some pictures of a very angry Mute Swan today. He/she seemed to spend most of his time chasing after a Canada Goose! 

You can see the poor Canada Goose in this picture...

Mute Swan by kelsey7692, on Flickr


Mute Swan by kelsey7692, on Flickr


Mute Swan by kelsey7692, on Flickr


Mute Swan by kelsey7692, on Flickr


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like a male(cob). Very nice piccy!:2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you! I did think it was probably male. There was another swan the other side of the lake, that looked like it must have been last years young.

I saw the female on her nest during my next visit.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Great pictures, Kelsey. Manys a time have I been chased by irate swans at this time of year. It's always a good idea to keep your distance


----------

